# MIchael Kors Outlet bags - what to expect?



## frenchiemomma

Hello!
I was planning to go to the Michael Kors outlet in the next few weeks, and since its been ages since I've last been I was wondering what to expect in terms of prices. I'd like to see how much I can budget for a couple of items. 

Anyway, I was thinking about getting something similar in size and style as the North/West MK signature tote but figured I'd hold out to see if there's similar and a bit cheaper at the outlet. I'd also like to pick up a large Fulton crossbody bad and maybe a iPhone wristlet at the outlet as well 

I'm supper excited to go, so any help is much appreciated! 
Not sure if it matters, but I was planning on going to the one at Buffalo/Niagara Falls


----------



## kkatrina

jenblaze said:


> Hello!
> I was planning to go to the Michael Kors outlet in the next few weeks, and since its been ages since I've last been I was wondering what to expect in terms of prices. I'd like to see how much I can budget for a couple of items.
> 
> Anyway, I was thinking about getting something similar in size and style as the North/West MK signature tote but figured I'd hold out to see if there's similar and a bit cheaper at the outlet. I'd also like to pick up a large Fulton crossbody bad and maybe a iPhone wristlet at the outlet as well
> 
> I'm supper excited to go, so any help is much appreciated!
> Not sure if it matters, but I was planning on going to the one at Buffalo/Niagara Falls



Prices...the last time I went was about 3 weeks ago. The bigger bags (Hamiltons, Domes, and totes, and other bags I don't know the name of) were $249-$299 from what I remember. I don't think I saw the exact tote you're looking for, but there were tons of other totes (and they might have brought yours in). The crossbody, I don't remember either, but there were a wide selection of other crossbody bags  Not sure about the wristlets.  Hope this helps!


----------



## frenchiemomma

Thanks for your reply Katrina! I wonder if the Marshalls in the outlet complex carried MK bags too?


----------



## tazfrk

In my opinion the outlet isnt really very inexpensive, I wait for sales at Macy and Dillards that's where I have purchased almost all of my bags and gotten great deals. The only bags at the outlet that make sense to me are the 50% off rack.


----------



## kaitekins

I agree the mk outlet is not inexpensive, although I may just be used to the prices at the coach outlet across the hall. That said the Marshall's does get in Some mk bags, but, due to the amount of Canadians at that mall it's usually. Super messy in there and the good bags go fast.


----------



## kkatrina

jenblaze said:


> Thanks for your reply Katrina! I wonder if the Marshalls in the outlet complex carried MK bags too?



You're welcome  Yes, I heard from lots of people that there are MK at the Marshalls, please do share your finds if you get a chance to go!! I didn't have enough time to check it out!! Also, I also heard that there are MK at TJ Maxx, I think it was down the road from the outlet. 

As tazfrk mentioned, I agree on the outlet price, not the greatest. When I was at Macy's I  didn't see any sales, however, July 24th there's a 20% off sale!! Also,  I believe there's a 15% discount for international shoppers   



tazfrk said:


> In my opinion the outlet isnt really very inexpensive, I wait for sales at Macy and Dillards that's where I have purchased almost all of my bags and gotten great deals. The only bags at the outlet that make sense to me are the 50% off rack.



There are 50 off rack at the outlet??? I have never seen this in Buffalo  And I don't think there is Dillards there either, sucks for me! 



kaitekins said:


> I agree the mk outlet is not inexpensive, although I may just be used to the prices at the coach outlet across the hall. That said the Marshall's does get in Some mk bags, but, due to the amount of Canadians at that mall it's usually. Super messy in there and the good bags go fast.



Haha, too bad I never got a chance to check it out this messy pile of goods


----------



## teerash

kkatrina said:


> You're welcome  Yes, I heard from lots of people that there are MK at the Marshalls, please do share your finds if you get a chance to go!! I didn't have enough time to check it out!! Also, I also heard that there are MK at TJ Maxx, I think it was down the road from the outlet.
> 
> As tazfrk mentioned, I agree on the outlet price, not the greatest. When I was at Macy's I  didn't see any sales, however, July 24th there's a 20% off sale!! Also,  I believe there's a 15% discount for international shoppers
> 
> 
> 
> There are 50 off rack at the outlet??? I have never seen this in Buffalo  And I don't think there is Dillards there either, sucks for me!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, too bad I never got a chance to check it out this messy pile of goods



I agree their outlet prices are ridiculous. Why pay $280 for the outlet Hamilton when you can buy the FP version for $300? My outlet also doesn't get that many good FP bags from the boutique. I have gotten all my deals from Ebay or department stores. Rose gold vanilla Devon from Macys for $215, zinnia Selma from dillards for $175, and tan saff Hamilton from Macys for $150. I just go on the days when they are having extra off clearance. I have also heard the boutique puts stuff on sale. We are getting one in a local mall so I'll have to check that out.


----------



## frenchiemomma

Thanks for the feedback guys!  I'm really looking forward to getting some sort of deal on MK bags in the states.



kkatrina said:


> When I was at Macy's I  didn't see any sales, however, July 24th there's a 20% off sale!! Also,  I believe there's a 15% discount for international shoppers



Oh man! Hopefully I can make it down that day!!


----------



## iHeartMK

I went into Marshalls earlier today and they had a lot of MK bags, mostly crossbody bags. I thought they were soo cute! They came in a lot of different colors too! The one pictured below is the Margo. Im guessing its the outlet version bc the original one didnt have the large circled MK logo medallion in the front. The top flap one was $149.99 while the satchel (middle) was $199.99. There was one other crossbody style that was a little different but I didn't take a picture of it. I thought the Margo was superrr cute but idk how I'd feel about the large MK medallion in the front in the long run, I typically like it simple and subtle.


----------



## PattyM

I only shop the clearance section of the outlet.  And even then I scrutinize the bag so that I get the one that has the most uniform print, leather quality etc.   I ask if there are any others in the back and the SAs have been so helpful that often the ones they bring out are just perfect and so I get a bag that is at the price point I want and doesn't have what I call small irregularities.

I never have luck at my local macy's when it comes to sales.  I will sometimes find bags at TJMaxx but never the really colorful ones with the exception of my cadet e/w hamilton.  I have however had luck and Nordstroms with sale MK.


----------



## kkatrina

teerash said:


> I agree their outlet prices are ridiculous. Why pay $280 for the outlet Hamilton when you can buy the FP version for $300? My outlet also doesn't get that many good FP bags from the boutique. I have gotten all my deals from Ebay or department stores. Rose gold vanilla Devon from Macys for $215, zinnia Selma from dillards for $175, and tan saff Hamilton from Macys for $150. I just go on the days when they are having extra off clearance. I have also heard the boutique puts stuff on sale. We are getting one in a local mall so I'll have to check that out.



Wowwwww...you scored some steals!!! I paid FP at Macy's and basically FP at the outlet  At the outlet because it was my first bag so I didn't know prices, and at Macy's because I knew I couldn't wait a second day without my pearl grey selma  I would LOVE the your tan saffiano for $150, holy what a good price!! And yes, the boutique does put bags on sale!! I saw the citrus, optic white, and green selma on sale for $250 1-2 months ago!! and the messenger for $125 in citrus or some other neon color. 



jenblaze said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys!  I'm really looking forward to getting some sort of deal on MK bags in the states.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man! Hopefully I can make it down that day!!



I hope you do too!! The SA at Macy's asked me if I wanted to come back down on the 24th, but it wasn't worth the gas  I just took the 15% instead  Either way, thats better than nothing!


----------



## kkatrina

iHeartMK said:


> I went into Marshalls earlier today and they had a lot of MK bags, mostly crossbody bags. I thought they were soo cute! They came in a lot of different colors too! The one pictured below is the Margo. Im guessing its the outlet version bc the original one didnt have the large circled MK logo medallion in the front. The top flap one was $149.99 while the satchel (middle) was $199.99. There was one other crossbody style that was a little different but I didn't take a picture of it. I thought the Margo was superrr cute but idk how I'd feel about the large MK medallion in the front in the long run, I typically like it simple and subtle.



Lucky you we don't have MK bags at any of our macy's  I think the bags are cute too, and indifferent about that large medallion as well...


----------



## SmoothOperator

I don't even have a Macy's near me! And I am near a decent sized city even (Knoxville, TN).


----------



## Pelagia

Would I be able to get a saffiano Selma at the outlets?


----------



## myserendipity

I don't even have a Macy's near me!


----------



## ebkaracus

Which California MK outlet stores are best in your experience(s) ?


----------



## zaara10

Is it true that MK outlets basically have a no return policy? There's a new MK outlet opening a few doors down from the coach outlet near me this September. Thanks!


----------



## mkpurselover

Pelagia said:


> Would I be able to get a saffiano Selma at the outlets?


They don't stock Selma at my MK outlet, I don't know why, it's the same price as Hamiltons.  But then they don't stock fp hammies at the outlets either.


----------



## mkpurselover

zaara10 said:


> Is it true that MK outlets basically have a no return policy? There's a new MK outlet opening a few doors down from the coach outlet near me this September. Thanks!


I'm pretty sure its exchanges only.


----------



## kaitekins

They don't stock full priced bags at the outlets,only those they have discontinued. They did come up with an outlet version of the Hamilton cause it is so popular but they haven't done it with any other bags yet.


----------



## Mikaelha

I was at a MK outlet once and left empty handed. Will never go back, prices are not worth it, I find better deals elsewhere.


----------



## tazfrk

Mikaelha said:


> I was at a MK outlet once and left empty handed. Will never go back, prices are not worth it, I find better deals elsewhere.



Exactly!


----------



## kkatrina

mkpurselover said:


> I'm pretty sure its exchanges only.





zaara10 said:


> Is it true that MK outlets basically have a no return policy? There's a new MK outlet opening a few doors down from the coach outlet near me this September. Thanks!



Exchange only at my outlet. Final sale on sale items, they MAY let you exchange if you speak to the manager.


----------



## zaara10

kkatrina said:


> Exchange only at my outlet. Final sale on sale items, they MAY let you exchange if you speak to the manager.



Wow! I like Coach's return policy much better! Thanks.


----------



## kkatrina

zaara10 said:


> Wow! I like Coach's return policy much better! Thanks.


You're welcome 

Agreed! But I had a VERY difficult time trying to return my Coach with tags attached without a receipt. They wouldn't let me even do a store credit. Said it was not allowed because they didn't know if I bought it at the outlet or the store (the bag JUST got into the stores when I first purchased it and tried to return a week later). They wouldn't let me return it in the end so I just kept it and will try to sell online maybe. After that I never stepped foot into Coach again.


----------



## frenchiemomma

iHeartMK said:


> I went into Marshalls earlier today and they had a lot of MK bags, mostly crossbody bags. I thought they were soo cute! They came in a lot of different colors too! The one pictured below is the Margo. Im guessing its the outlet version bc the original one didnt have the large circled MK logo medallion in the front. The top flap one was $149.99 while the satchel (middle) was $199.99. There was one other crossbody style that was a little different but I didn't take a picture of it. I thought the Margo was superrr cute but idk how I'd feel about the large MK medallion in the front in the long run, I typically like it simple and subtle.



Thanks so much for your pics! I love the satchel! I'm supposed to be going down to Buffalo in about 2 weeks. Hopefully the Marshalls by the outlets won't be ransacked. I would LOVE to pick up a Selma but sounds like they (outlet and discount stores) don't sell them. Still super excited though!


----------



## kkatrina

jenblaze said:


> Thanks so much for your pics! I love the satchel! I'm supposed to be going down to Buffalo in about 2 weeks. Hopefully the Marshalls by the outlets won't be ransacked. I would LOVE to pick up a Selma but sounds like they (outlet and discount stores) don't sell them. Still super excited though!


Oooo please share what you find at that outlet! I didn't get a chance to go and would love to know if they have anything good! No, the Selma is too new, there won't be any at discount stores for sure. Your best bet is to go to Macy's and get an international discount or go to the MK boutique at Walden (close enough to the outlets) and check out sales.


----------



## scumone

Went into an outlet today, what an absolute waste of time.  The prices aren't cheaper than the boutiques or other retailers.  Plus the sales associates are so pushy/overly friendly that it made me anxious, and they didn't really have a lot of knowledge about their products.


----------



## Cocolo

I went to a Canadian outlet last week, saw a gorgeous EW Hamilton, just like MKPurselovers pomegranate, and the iris next to it, and they were 398.00  I thought that was crazy, pmd MKPurseLover and she told me that was inflated about 100.  I couldn't believe it.  So now, I'm back in the states, and I called to see if they had the Hamilton in those colors, she checked said yes, and I 'thought' she said they were 398.  It was noisy both here and there, so I could have misheard.  She did say there was 20% off 250 and up, so that would help, but looking at the stores online, it isn't anywhere near 400, so we're going anyway and I'm holding my breath.  

Anyone have any ideas about this?  I didn't want to get into a "How much did you say? A friend got it in Washington state for a lot less" etc.  I decided to go anyway, and didn't want her to say "Oh, you're the one who gave me a hard time on the phone." ya know?   

But I have decided this bag must be mine.


----------



## kkatrina

scumone said:


> Went into an outlet today, what an absolute waste of time.  The prices aren't cheaper than the boutiques or other retailers.  Plus the sales associates are so pushy/overly friendly that it made me anxious, and they didn't really have a lot of knowledge about their products.



They're not much cheaper usually, it's hit and miss. The SAs are usually awful, they either are too busy chattering with each other and won't even acknowledge you or they're overly friendly and won't get off your back. Definitely don't have knowledge either  I get all my info on the forum instead 



Cocolo said:


> I went to a Canadian outlet last week, saw a gorgeous EW Hamilton, just like MKPurselovers pomegranate, and the iris next to it, and they were 398.00  I thought that was crazy, pmd MKPurseLover and she told me that was inflated about 100.  I couldn't believe it.  So now, I'm back in the states, and I called to see if they had the Hamilton in those colors, she checked said yes, and I 'thought' she said they were 398.  It was noisy both here and there, so I could have misheard.  She did say there was 20% off 250 and up, so that would help, but looking at the stores online, it isn't anywhere near 400, so we're going anyway and I'm holding my breath.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas about this?  I didn't want to get into a "How much did you say? A friend got it in Washington state for a lot less" etc.  I decided to go anyway, and didn't want her to say "Oh, you're the one who gave me a hard time on the phone." ya know?
> 
> But I have decided this bag must be mine.



Yes that's correct, 398, the prices for Cad and US are the same now for boutique bags at least.


----------



## Cocolo

Went to an early dinner, then hit the outlet.  The SAs weren't too bad, there were enough people in the store, that they milled around, and didn't attach themselves to you unless you approached them.  Got my EW Hamilton in Iris.  The price was 299.00 ($100 less than the same bag in the Canada Kors outlet) plus, I called last night and asked about any discounts, and was told yes, 20% off anything over 250.  So my bag was 239 + tax.  The leather is gorgeous, and it's just what I wanted.  They were helpful, and honestly for the first time, I actually didn't mind the outlet experience.  I saw the matching wallet, but had already rung up, and DH was impatient, so I might go back next week and get it.  But I'm loving my Iris.  

And huge thanks to MKBagLover.  She helped with the info, explanations between the differences of the bags and all around niceness.


----------



## diram

What to expect from an MK outlet?

You can expect:
-NOT such a great markdown

- "unique" styles (that is code for "styles NOT found in any retail store, but made expressly for MK outlets, YET with a full retail price tag minus maybe $30 bucks!)

-NO returns, other than "in store credit" (not sure if you can use that credit at retail MK stores)

THAT is what you can expect to find at MK outlets. 
____

Yup, I am a bit peeved. I usually love my Kos handbags, but lately the quality seems a bit lower (I'm speaking of the $350-500 range line). The styles have been OK, but the leather is not as thick as it used to be, yet the prices keep hiking up. So, for my B Day, I urged hubby to go to the MK outlet vs a retail store to find me a new bag (yes, we've been married long enough that I am comfortable with telling him what to get me -- saves him from doing returns. LOL). I researched the bag online (retail) and asked the sales girl, via phone, if they had it. She replied "oh yes!". Ok, so I had her put it on hold for hubby to pick up.

Well, he returns with a totally different bag than I had seen online. 
I had wanted the Fulton Large Chain Tote, and though the ticket did have that name on it, the bag's detailing was very different. And the price? A JOKE.  The bag retailed for $355, and the "great outlet SALE price"? A wopping $30 less! :wondering  OH! and he also bought me (bless his misguided and unsavy buying heart! lol) an MK wallet. This wallet is a nothing. I mean....nadda! And it was $195, and "on sale" for .....hold your breath!...$165. ?? It says "leather", but it doesn't feel like it. And it's so thin. I have no idea what I'm going to do with it. And it has a HUGE MK logo on the flap. The logo is almost 1/3 the size of the wallet -- ok, maybe 1/4 the size. I mean it's HUMONGOUS.  

I called the outlet and they confirmed that yes, that was the right Fulton. They explained that the outlet bags are not going to be the same as what you find in the stores (most of the time). She said many bags are made expressly for the outlets. ??  She said they on occasion do have retail last season bags. Then she tells me that MY particular bag is a full retail bag, yet she had NO explanation for the different placement of the MK gold logo, and other style differences, She had NO explanation for the nominal outlet discount % either. She did say I could return the bag if I was not happy, but that I would only receive a store credit. 

Seriously? 

If it weren't for the fact that I do like the bag (except for the front and center logo placement), I'd be writing a letter to corporate.  But, the bag is beautiful (though the leather is a bit thin, as with all of my more recent Kors purchases). It does hold a ton (which is my main criteria for all of my handbags other than evening bags, lol).

But, I do feel ripped-off. 
I doubt I'll be repurchasing from a Kors outlet any time soon, as most dept stores have better sales. 

*steps off soap box*


----------



## tazfrk

See I agree with you, I think the stores and boutique have better prices and bags then the outlets. I hope you enjoy your gifts though, your hubby sounds very thoughtful.


----------



## farris2

I'm happy with the outlet version of my zip top I got Friday.


----------



## mkpurselover

I know most of the ladies aren't fond of the outlets, but I must have a fairly decent one near me.  Not that the prices are that good, but they seem to carry the most colors & silver HW (my holy grail).

Anyway, was just there today, & they have 3 Hamiltons with ROSE GOLD HW for you ladies who want that.  Vanilla, pearl gray, & black - they are the outlet version, so maybe there are the fp version somewhere too.


----------



## frenchiemomma

I was just down at the Niagara Falls Fashion Outlets today, and here's  what I found (sorry it was so busy I couldn't take many photos sneaky  photos!):

*Michael Kors Outlet*
All purchases at the Michael Kors over $250 were 20% off with the Green Savings card 
- Large Zip wallets were $99 
- Tech/iPhone wristlets were $89 (i think)
- Fulton / Signature Crossybody bags were $150 |  Similar to this
- Jet Set top zip totes were $199
- Saffiano Large totes were $199 | Similar in size to this
- Larger Hamilton's (minus the locks) were $299 
- These saffiano dome crossbody bags were also $299






*At Marshalls*
These were the only two bags I found (i checked the inside and they looked like outlet bags based on the lining):

- large fulton crossbody was $150





- and this tote was $140





*At Off Saks Outlet*
I saw some jet zet top zip totes and some fulton crossbody satchels, but I don't remember the prices. They were  30% off though so the prices weren't too bad.

As most people have pointed out the outlet was a bit of a disappointment in terms of a MK bag. I ended up getting a Marc Jacobs Classic Q crossbody for $200 at Saks instead. So if you're in Niagara Falls state side, check Saks first since they seem to have better promotions! Hope this helps!


----------



## Sweetheart99

I don't know about you all on here, but I'm really disappointed at the fact that the outlets don't have a sign up somewhere or issue a disclaimer when purchasing handbags from here. If I had known that I would be paying the same price as a retail store for my Hamilton handbag without it having the same features as a retail bag, I would never have bought it from the outlet. Here are the things that I've noticed that my MFF bag doesn't have:

1. It has a face plate instead of the original lock/key
2. When the bag is open, It has a zipper in the middle for more organization space (I actually like this feature).
3. The bag is an in-between size when compared to the retail bag size (it's a bit smaller).
4. The lining has "Michael Kors" spelled out instead of the "MK" logo that's sold in retail bags.
5. It doesn't come with a dust bag (I actually think this is essential when preserving the life of a luxury bag).
6. Gold studs- There aren't any gold studs at the bottom of the bag to protect the bottom of it when it's placed somewhere. 

The quality is the same from what an employee at the retail store said. He said that they make it in the same factory but it's styled specifically for the outlet. Note to self: Check out the retail stores first before buying at an outlet, especially if there is no major price difference. I looked online and saw newer designed Hamilton bags for the same price that my outlet bag cost. Oh well. Knowledge is power, and it won't happen again if I ever get another designer purse.


----------



## teerash

Sweetheart99 said:


> I don't know about you all on here, but I'm really disappointed at the fact that the outlets don't have a sign up somewhere or issue a disclaimer when purchasing handbags from here. If I had known that I would be paying the same price as a retail store for my Hamilton handbag without it having the same features as a retail bag, I would never have bought it from the outlet. Here are the things that I've noticed that my MFF bag doesn't have:
> 
> 1. It has a face plate instead of the original lock/key
> 2. When the bag is open, It has a zipper in the middle for more organization space (I actually like this feature).
> 3. The bag is an in-between size when compared to the retail bag size (it's a bit smaller).
> 4. The lining has "Michael Kors" spelled out instead of the "MK" logo that's sold in retail bags.
> 5. It doesn't come with a dust bag (I actually think this is essential when preserving the life of a luxury bag).
> 6. Gold studs- There aren't any gold studs at the bottom of the bag to protect the bottom of it when it's placed somewhere.
> 
> The quality is the same from what an employee at the retail store said. He said that they make it in the same factory but it's styled specifically for the outlet. Note to self: Check out the retail stores first before buying at an outlet, especially if there is no major price difference. I looked online and saw newer designed Hamilton bags for the same price that my outlet bag cost. Oh well. Knowledge is power, and it won't happen again if I ever get another designer purse.



This is exactly what an outlet (of any brand) wants- the uneducated buyer. I too won't buy outlet bags unless it is something I specifically want because they are almost as much as full price bags. I can find better deals at Dept stores or online for FP bags! 

Coach is even worse. They make MFF bags and then put an outrageous MSRP on them and "discount" them to more than half that price. The majority of the public does not know the difference between MFF and FP so they think they are getting a great deal.


----------



## lucyjessicaa

Does anybody know the name of this bag? I saw it at Bicester outlet (UK) today and believe its outlet only- I wish they had it in black! Now torn between this and the black and silver selma....


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

lucyjessicaa said:


> View attachment 2434163
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody know the name of this bag? I saw it at Bicester outlet (UK) today and believe its outlet only- I wish they had it in black! Now torn between this and the black and silver selma....


Dressy Bedford I have the fuchsia one shown here I love it.


----------



## lucyjessicaa

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Dressy Bedford I have the fuchsia one shown here I love it.




Thank you very much! Can I ask you how well it has worn? I worry that the leather may wear, which draws me towards the saffiano Selma.... But I just do not know haha!


----------



## BowSatchelLover

lucyjessicaa said:


> View attachment 2434163
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody know the name of this bag? I saw it at Bicester outlet (UK) today and believe its outlet only- I wish they had it in black! Now torn between this and the black and silver selma....



The red bag behind it, was that the same bag? I went to Bicester last month and the only Bedford Dressy they had was the brown snake print. I really want it in the shiny Cinnabar.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

lucyjessicaa said:


> Thank you very much! Can I ask you how well it has worn? I worry that the leather may wear, which draws me towards the saffiano Selma.... But I just do not know haha!


I only used my Bedford once.  I think this leather will hold up very good.  Saffiano may be the most durable of all leathers I would go with that.


----------



## lucyjessicaa

BowSatchelLover said:


> The red bag behind it, was that the same bag? I went to Bicester last month and the only Bedford Dressy they had was the brown snake print. I really want it in the shiny Cinnabar.




Yes it was , they quite a few colours there


----------



## netter

double posting.


----------



## netter

I made the mistake of going to a fake Michael Kors website last night and buying some handbags using my credit card. I am beside myself with worry right now and all I could think of was coming here for advice.

Here is the website link: http://www.mkscybermondaydeals.com/

Oh my god I feel like such an idiot - I should have known it was a fake by the low prices.

Any Advice Would Be Much Appreciated.


----------



## RedRumtoFakes

Netter, Oh my sorry to hear that. Can you have your bank stop payment?


----------



## Envyme_09

Call your cards customer service support and have them hold/ cancel payment. 
I would request a new card entirely.


----------



## netter

Thank you all for your support - IT REALLY HELPS US.

I have contacted my credit card company who have put me in contact with the police anti-fraud unit. The replica website has been notified by me that I have contacted the police fraud department - the company in question has not yet posted my payment. Meaning that my credit card has not yet been charged, although the amount and transaction record is recorded. 

I phoned the Mickael Kors company (website) and they said that they have received a number of complaints in this regard. They also said that when purchasing on-line to make sure that the url is michaelkors.com . Also if you are a Canadian shopper - you must phone in your order as they do not take Canadian orders from their website. 

Thank you again for your response. Even a few words is enough support to give strength to fight back.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

netter said:


> Thank you all for your support - IT REALLY HELPS US.
> 
> I have contacted my credit card company who have put me in contact with the police anti-fraud unit. The replica website has been notified by me that I have contacted the police fraud department - the company in question has not yet posted my payment. Meaning that my credit card has not yet been charged, although the amount and transaction record is recorded.
> 
> I phoned the Mickael Kors company (website) and they said that they have received a number of complaints in this regard. They also said that when purchasing on-line to make sure that the url is michaelkors.com . Also if you are a Canadian shopper - you must phone in your order as they do not take Canadian orders from their website.
> 
> Thank you again for your response. Even a few words is enough support to give strength to fight back.


Good luck.  I hope they shut that web site down.


----------



## netter

UPDATE ON MY FRAUD/COUNTERFEIT ISSUE;

The anti-fraud division of the Canadian Police (RCMP) is swamped, and as of yesterday was answering emails from December 20th. I think that there is very limited people power doing all of the investigations, so I felt I had no recourse but to take matters into my own hands.

I therefore began my own investigation tracking I.P. addresses, fraudulent websites' all of which have recently shut down or, in the case of one, selling counterfeit Nike products. The website that I purchased the fake MK bags from shut down about two days after my purchases were made.

I located the host provider of the I.P. address/computer setting up these scams; SingleHop, who has a checkered reputation and that is all I can say about this company for legal reasons. I tracked down an address on the Yantze River Road, China.

I began my own campaign of sending emails to the company, and thankfully, they took me seriously and responded almost nightly.

The last email from the criminal/s was this morning at 02:55 my time, saying:

"_we've sumbitted the refund.it usually take 15-30 working days to your account.pls be patient to wait.thanks.hope we can do business with you next time.thanks.have a nice day._"

I sent them my last email stating that the investigation will continue until my money is in my account.


----------



## RedRumtoFakes

Netter, I don't blame you for taking things into your own hands. These criminals think they can get away with take people's hard earned cash. I would do the same the think and even contact the news channel and the BBB (not sure if they have that in Canada). I do hope the RCMP get back with you too so this company can be put on report. Good Luck.


----------



## netter

*SORRY FOR HIGH-JACKING THIS THREAD ABOUT MY ISSUE! PLEASE CARRY ON. *

I just received an email from the police:

Giovanna

 Confirmation requested from KORS will forward soon
Forward the name of the merchant on your credit card statement
Please forward your credit card # to me so we can confirm and terminate the suspects account in China

Do not communicate with the suspects or open any emails from them
Once you have received your refund destroy the product
Do not return the coat to the suspects
Send the shipping address to me if you get the product

Barry Elliott
Criminal Intelligence Analytical Unit

RCMP ( Royal Canadian Mounted Police )

Canadian Anti-Fraud Centre (Phonebusters) P.O. Box 686 North Bay, ON P1B 8J8 Telephone l Téléphone - (705) 494-3620 Fax - (705) 494-4755 belliott@antifraudcentre.ca Fraud...Recognize it...Report it...Stop it

***********************************************************************************************

The merchant name on my credit card statement is:
                              FROMMELODYMART SHOP BEIJING

**************************************************************************************************

Here is the I.P. address of the person who took my order. http://domain-kb.com/ipv4/184.154.5.189

Notice the website from which I made my purchase (mkscybermondaydeals.com) and most of the others are now shut down.


----------



## netter

UPDATE

The fraudulent company paid me back.


----------



## RedRumtoFakes

Congrats Netter, that is good to hear.


----------



## MKLoverGirl

The outlet bags are actually nice. The only MK stores (just Mk and not TJ Maxx or anything like that) are in KOP and in the outlets. I go to the outlet one, because it is closer. BUT..... I did score a bag three weeks ago from 119. It was the XS Satchel in Black. I am probably getting it in Rosegold for summer, and then White for spring, and then gunmetal for fall. I know it sounds tacky having a purse for each season, but I wanted to have one that would match most of my stuff. And because I always have to have everything of every collection I like.

I did purchase a crossbody from my outlet store for 100 dollars, and it is really nice. I lent it to my mom for Atlantic City, but I don't use it anymore much because I just don't really have a use for it ever since I got my Black XS Satchel. It is mirrored.


----------



## AuntJulie

Pelagia said:


> Would I be able to get a saffiano Selma at the outlets?



We have a MK outlet here in Charleston, but I've never seen a full sized Selma in the store, but those SAs know that bag!  Several of them bee-lined straight to me to compliment my pearl gray Selma!


----------

